# Sprachsteuerung



## Maxsoft (18. Juni 2007)

Kennt ihr ein gutes Sprachsteuerungsprogramm für Windows XP (möglichst FREEWARE)

ThnX


----------



## Kenner3000 (19. Juni 2007)

Hi Maxsoft,

Ich kenne 
    1.Dragon NaturallySpeaking (nicht Freeware!)  http://www.nuance.de/naturallyspeaking/
    2.ViaVoice(nicht Freeware!) http://www.digitalriver.com/

K3


----------



## Jacky13 (19. Juni 2007)

Wenns vl ne open source sprachsteuerung gibt, bitte unbedingt sagen, suche selber sowas


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juni 2007)

Ich kenne ein paar Anwendungen, aber die meisten sind leider für Linux.

Hier gibt es eine Auflistung:
http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Speech-Recognition-HOWTO/software.html

Sphinx-4 sollte aber auch unter Windows brauchbar sein, weil in Java geschrieben.


----------

